
Let’s Save Blogging - nvr219
https://tedium.co/2019/01/01/2019-independent-blogging-trends/
======
diaktifkan
The real trick isn't just to start a blog it's too keep one running so you may
use it for years to come. IMHO that's where most blogging systems fail.

WordPress got us close but revealed even push-button upgrades don't provide
enough incentive to keep sites secure.

What we need are "upgrade incentives" which aren't centralized as outlined
here: [https://after-dark.habd.as/module/toxic-swamp/](https://after-
dark.habd.as/module/toxic-swamp/)

